# Solved: Safari full screen



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Curious...
On a Windows system, I can make I.E. full screen with F11, so the menu bar is gone.
Is there a similar ability with Safari?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Cmd-Shft-F

http://www.keyxl.com/aaa8ceb/93/Apple-Safari-web-browser-keyboard-shortcuts.htm


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Do you mean full screen or maximized to use full screen.

OS X Lion has real "full screen" support in Safari.

In the mean time, to maximize to use the most space while maintaining desktop, you could try : http://sixfoot1.com/safari-extensions/resizer/

There is also: http://www.apfelquak.de/2010/06/12/maximize-safari-extension/ and http://web.me.com/aaronholla/Safari_Extensions/ResizeMe.html

(Though I haven't used either so can't speak on first hand knowledge)


----------



## Skyholder (May 29, 2000)

Cmd-Shft-F seems to have no effect. 

And I mean "Full screen." I mean no menu bar, no "docking station".

On a windows system, F-11 was the short cut to "full screen"

Thanks. I'll be getting the OS X Lion, this week.


----------

